# electrocution sound effects?



## deadthingsmikeydeadthings (Oct 4, 2004)

I am looking for an electrocution sound effect to go with the electric chair scene. Got any ideas?

Tim

Holy men tell us life is a mytery They embrace that concept happily.But some mysteries bite and bark and come to get you in the dark.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Try this one:

http://forbiddencrypts.250free.com/Electrocution.mp3

Please let me know if you like it, and have saved it to your own PC so I can remove it from my server.*

<center></center>


----------



## deadthingsmikeydeadthings (Oct 4, 2004)

I got it downloaded. Thanks! That is exactly what I was looking for.

Tim

Holy men tell us life is a mytery They embrace that concept happily.But some mysteries bite and bark and come to get you in the dark. "Book of counted sorrows"


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*You're welcome!*

<center></center>


----------



## jcru006 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey, I am in desperate need of that electrocution file......please help me out!!!!

-Nick


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Just purchased another 2000 MB and turned off the hotlinking function. You can still save the files to your own PC though. Let's hope the bandwidth holds up until Sunday.*




<center></center>


----------

